# Light bulbs



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all
We are off travelling soon and whilst getting ready one of the bits of kit we need is a complete spare bulb set for the vehicle. Does anyone know if vehicle bulb fitments for a Niesmann Bischoff Flair are the same as for the base vehicle ? i.e ours is on an Iveco Daily chasis so would bulbs be the same as for the Daily ? or because it's a motorhome are the bulbs different in any way ?

The reason I ask is I've been told buy a dealer that the bulbs are the same, but when I look at the lights on an Iveco they look totally different.

Many thanks

John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bulbs*

Hello John,

With todays modern vehciles bulbs vary so much it is hard to find a kit that would have all the bulbs to suit your Iveco. I would buy seperate items to make up your own kit.

I would suggest a decent internet supplier or local independent Motorfactors. Because if you go to halfords you will need a very tight belt.

Trev.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Trev,
I'll give it a go, I try to steer clear of Halfords for bulbs. I think the charts they use for bulb codes are pretty rando. The last couple I brought were completly wrong.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Kits*

No problem,

As an example, you can buy these.

Iveco Bulb Kit < Click here

Above is the Van version

The problem is that the converter, in your case N&B may have used many different lamps to that of the base chassis.

The reason I suggested an local indpendent supplier is that they usualy take the time and trouble to check what you actualy need. In Warrington there is a very helpful autofactors that I use the Boss would physicaly look at what bulbs you would need and put a kit together for you.

Hope you get sorted.

Trev.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Model Specific Lamp List*

This could be a really handy list - if everyone who has already done the exercise could list which lamp type is required for which light fitting on their specific MH.

I think I may just go and do mine tomorrow and post here,

Half frauds is easy of course but if those who know were to point the rest of us in the direction of suppliers who can provide quality lamps by mail order that would be great too.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Lights bulbs*

Hi John
If your Flair is under 8 years old and on a Fiat/Alko chassis then the official light bulb you are required to carry is a H4 as listed in the Flair Bord book and the Fiat on board manual page 130. This is the listed item the police on the continent have, if they want to check up on you.
Regards


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Lights bulbs*

Hi John 
Sorry its to early in the morning I missed reading the Iveco bit.
If you are stuck. Give me a call a few of our N&B club have Iveco based vans or I will ask Polch or you can +49 (0)2654 933 380 quoting the van serial No located inside the wardrobe forward wall.
Kind regards


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks for all the tips folks , I'll try to sort it locally,if I can't I take you up on your kind offer Richard.

John


----------

